# My Pix Got Published



## Bevel Heaven (Jan 29, 2008)

My capture of Ben Spies passing Matt Mladin at Laguna Seca up in the corkscrew got published in the Sport Rider "RACING PHOTO ANNUAL 2007" thought I would share........ 

Yoshimura Suzuki Teammates Matt Mladin and Ben Spies were 1 point between eachother, Matt in first place in the AMA Superbike Championship in this final round of competition and Ben a close 2nd... Matt had been leading this race until the midway point when Ben made this daring pass for the lead and was able to stay out front for the win and for the championship in 2007.

Below are some photos of the magazine. Page 23, the lower 2 photos are the 2 that Sportrider Magazine bought from me.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats man! Frame that!


----------



## Battou (Jan 29, 2008)

I rember the shot of the pass in the coarkscrew, I had looked because I love Laguna Seca but did not say anything because I am not into MotoGP.

Great shots and congrats


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 29, 2008)

Bloody awesome! Congrats.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow. What a cool feeling that must be to see your photography published in a magazine of that calibre! Yay :cheer: !


----------



## Snyder (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats, If that is your first I would frame it. It is alwas a great feeling to find your work being published so the public can see. I search for my stuff on google all the time and come across my stuff and go to magazine rack flipping through different magazines and find a photo of mine. So far I almost have a huge trunk filled with newpapers, magazines and internet pages printed out with my photos on it. Keep up the awsome work.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 29, 2008)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## SteveEllis (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome dude, how did that come about?  

Snyder, how come you get so much published then?

Well done guys


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Jan 29, 2008)

I was at the races with a media credential, was trackside in media land [where mere mortals can not go] and was shooting. I caught the pass that decided the 2007 AMA Superbike season championship in my camera and contacted a couple different magazines with the news. This magazine bought the rights to use these 2 photos in this particular magazine issue. Thats how it works.

To the guy that discovered a bunch of his photos in all those different magazines etc....... Last I checked, taking peoples photographs and using them for any purpose without permission to do so is a crime.

It is great that you have a box full of clippings but I would rather have a fuller bank account from being paid for my work.

Glad you guys liked the photos - I have thousands more. It is tuff to sell them because there are so many guys willing to give away their photos just to see their name in print. But that is a whole topic by itself.....


----------



## schumionbike (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey congrat!!! Very nice, you caught a great moment!!!  You shoot sport with D80?  I guess equipment doesn't matter that much.  I'm fairly new to photography so I got to ask, lol.


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome man! Cool you got paid for them.


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Jan 30, 2008)

schumionbike said:


> Hey congrat!!! Very nice, you caught a great moment!!! You shoot sport with D80? I guess equipment doesn't matter that much. I'm fairly new to photography so I got to ask, lol.


 
You should see what I did with a D40 prior to this, or the coolpix 5700, or my old film minolta X7......

It isn;t the gear that makes the photographer. 

Sure, great gear helps. Great glass is very important assuming you have the talent to know how to take advantage of it. Just spending 15K+ on gear will not make you a [good/great] photographer. 

Judge my work. Not my gear. lol.


----------



## schumionbike (Feb 2, 2008)

Bevel Heaven said:


> You should see what I did with a D40 prior to this, or the coolpix 5700, or my old film minolta X7......
> 
> It isn;t the gear that makes the photographer.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the reply, I was just curious, just because most people say that when they shoot sport then prefer a minimum of 5fps.  That's why was wondering that the D80 in the sig was the actual camera that took the shots.  But yeah, a good picture is a good picture, very well done.


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah some  [most] people  just push the shutter click click click click click etc every time a bike goes through the corner then go back and pick out the best one..... Personally I think that is a lazy way to shoot

Me, I think about what I am going to do and what i want to achieve, set up my camera for it and when the bike hits my spot........  CLICK

next bike....... CLICK

next bike.......  CLICK

not CLIK CLICK CLICK CLICK CLICK evey time...


----------



## John_Olexa (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome man! Comgrats!!


----------

